# Any guess at what breed/mix this is?



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I bought her with a batch of australorps and black copper marans. She has the green sheen of the australorps but no comb. The others have all started to lay but not this gal.














Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like an Aussie to me. Some of mine maintained extremely small combs until their point of lay then seemingly overnight they developed they're wee hen combs. Be patient, she might just be a late bloomer.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok thanks! She's got a teeny comb but it hasn't grown at all. Will be interesting to see what she does. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Is she smaller than the others? It's possible she is stunted, this can happen if hatched from a smaller-than-normal egg, or can simply be a defect (like a runt in a litter of pups). Sometimes they catch up, sometimes not. Her face is very pale which is indicative of poor health/lack of vigour, so she may have a defect of some sort.
In a young bird pale faces and combs show immaturity, so if she doesn't come around you may have your answer. Be patient for now, try increasing her protein levels, see what happens in the next few weeks.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Are the bottoms of her feet pink? If I am not mistaken that is a characteristic of an Australorp. She is lovely whatever she may be. My chickens are pets so I don't really favor high egg production because in my mind it advances their demise due to some egg related illness. I have only had 2 Australorps, they are a very kind breed in regards to their behavior towards the rest of the flock also easy to handle and laid back in demeanor.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They are very nice birds, aren't they, Limabean? I breed Aussies and I just adore them. Such big, beautiful, friendly birds.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Fiere, they are nice birds. When I purchased the 2 I had (one is still living) 6 years ago I bought them based upon how their personality was described. 1 unfortunately died fairly young at 2 years old. The other will be 6 in March. She is something special. Her name is Venus also known as "Sweetest Venus" and "Nurse Venus". I have never seen such compassion (at least what appears to be compassion). She sits with every single ailing hen like a good nurse. I spoke of this particular chicken in another post, she suffers from scaly leg mites. I can't seem to rid her of them. So I just resolved to once a week every week coating her with vaseline. She lets out the saddest, but cutest little whines when my husband and I coat her feet! I feel so bad cause I am doing the coating, my husband (thats his special chicken) thinks her whining is adorable. Unique breed indeed. That is one of my favorites next to Wyandottes.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Have you tried ivermectin? You would get the injectable stuff for cattle and give .5cc orally to a hen. It'll kill them from the inside out, then you just have to wait for the scales to shed (which takes forever, so the poor bird looks like it has mites for seemingly ever).
Old hens can sometimes have rougher scales on their legs and that leaves them more prone to this sort of thing, the older immune system also doesn't always help the situation like it should.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The first pic looks like my one Easter egger


----------

